# My mac pro fan seems loud



## OraliusJohnosn (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a constant drone. Also its a bit of a hassle since i'm recording music.  

quad core 2x 3GHz Intel Xeon 
4 GB 667 MHz DDR FB-DIMM ram.

i keep the computer running most of the day, is that the reason why?  my friend with a dual core mac pro seems to run nearly silent, and most of the people i see in other forums online say that they are nearly silent.

Anybody have solutions for this?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2008)

A few things will make a difference;
how is the air circulating around the Mac? If it's in a corner where it can't circulate freely, it will be more hot, and run louder. Also ambient temperature will make a difference on that, and other differences are what applications are running, how much ambient noise is on etc (there is a difference between 5 and 35 dB...)


----------



## OraliusJohnosn (Jan 28, 2008)

its 3 feet from a corner and under a desk, but i don't think its that circumstantial.  it kicks in loud when i start it up. its cold in my apartment we don't have heat.   generally it doesn't differ if i have one program open or many programs open.  what do you mean by "how much ambient noise is on"?


----------



## OraliusJohnosn (Jan 29, 2008)

i downloaded some software that is saying that its 135° F in the computer.  I'm not sure why its so hot.  my apartment doesn't even have heat.  its frustrating cause all the other threads i've found on the internet are a bunch of people saying their computer is silent.

someone help


----------



## OraliusJohnosn (Jan 29, 2008)

also i just had another realization.  everytime i shut down and turn the computer on right after, the power button lights up white, then it makes a loud fan noise as if it were going to start up and spin the fan, but instead of slowing down after a few seconds the fan keeps spinning, and it doesn't start up.  i have to push the power button so that it goes off again, and it starts up successfully the second time


----------



## njkmoore (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup, same problem here. I'm not too bothered that my Mac Pro runs hot when in use, but after closing all apps and walking away, the fan will still be coming on and off loudly the next day. The machine is on a wooden floor with plenty of space around it. I also have this curious booting behaviour, whereby two presses are required.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ben7281 (Feb 15, 2008)

I also have the same 2 problems with my Mac Pro. The fans run loudly on and off, mostly loudly. I just reinstalled my system to clean out unused apps system prefs to see if that would help, but it didn't. Even when I'm not using the computer, the fans run loudly. I also have the problem where i have to push the power button a second time to startup. Any help would be appreciated too. Thanks.


----------



## njkmoore (Feb 16, 2008)

I found this software that allows you to raise the default fan speeds. Seems to help for me.

http://homepage.mac.com/holtmann/eidac/software/software.html


----------



## rods (Feb 26, 2008)

im kind of having the same problem here, and i have no solution, but i want to ask you, is it the fan at the front or the fan at the back that is making the noise? in my case, its the fan at the back ... and i havent seen the fan at the front working today, dont know if thats normal

i dont have the "double start" problem though

mac pro 2.66Ghz dual core x 2
5 G ram


----------



## ben7281 (Feb 26, 2008)

Its the fan in the back too.

Ben


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

How long have you had this Mac Pro? I ask because several things can make a Mac tower fans to go wild. 

1) If you just bought the Mac Pro, open it and make sure you removed any inside packing tape and that all cards are seated well. They can become loose during shipping so this is important.

2) Another thing is make sure the inside is clean of dust if you have had the Mac Pro for awhile.

3) Open /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor and watch it for a while while you do work. See if some program is eating up processor or memory.

I hope you found the problem because this is not normal. If you check it all out and have appleCare on it, call them ASAP. Every Mac Pro I have come across are VERY quite, except for the hard drive turning noise.


----------



## JaneHHodgkinson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi 
Anyone having any joy with this? 

I am getting exact same issue. Its been fine for months (only 4 months old) and today when I turned it on, fan was very loud - sounded like it wanted to take off. 

Air circulation is good.

Some dust inside but can't see heaps of it clogging anywhere. Should I be removing any parts?

Turned off/unplugged and turned it back on again several times and still fan comes on incredibly loud - sometimes straight away and other times after about 30 seconds.

Please can someone help? My boss might think I have broken it!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2008)

JaneHHodgkinson said:


> Hi
> Anyone having any joy with this?
> 
> I am getting exact same issue. Its been fine for months (only 4 months old) and today when I turned it on, fan was very loud - sounded like it wanted to take off.
> ...



Call your Apple representative or AppleCare ASAP. This should not be happening.


----------



## JaneHHodgkinson (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi!
 Thanks
I have had the MacPro 4 months

I checked the packaging thing when I first got it up and running and it has been going fine all that time

I cleaned out all the dust I could see

I haven't dismantled anything inside though to see if there is more dust

Should I?

J


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

JaneHHodgkinson said:


> Hi!
> Thanks
> I have had the MacPro 4 months
> 
> ...



Nope. Call Apple because something is wrong.


----------



## tgraven (Jan 17, 2011)

This fixed my computer COMPLETELY & I've been suffering with the unbearable noise for TWO years!

Found this in my search for a fix (see the photo he posted here)

http://macsaregreat.com/?p=63

just clean this little area (that I was clearly missing) and Voila!

My computer is virtually silent now. I seriously cannot believe this is all that it was AND that Apple does not just tell people this simple fix? I was resetting the SMC based on their advice & it did nothing. Anyway, good luck & enjoy the silence! : )


----------



## owron (Feb 3, 2011)

I am so grateful for Your post!  Thank You so much and wish You all the best! Its fantastic You shared this solution!

I was suffering from my loud computer for more than a year, looking for help hours and hours, and going crazy because the noise was so annoying and ruining my sanity . I called apple customer service in my country, and they didn't help me. I payed for service repair (authorized apple service, Poland) and they didn't find the solution, saying everything is ok, and that they've cleaned the computer inside.

About 2 hours ago I took a look at my Radeon card and.. it looked exactly as on You photo! I couldn't believe the solution was so simple! But it is! NOW Im sitting and looking at my Mac, ENJOYING its silence  and sending You good vibes 

Thank You once again You made me more than happy! 

Ola


----------



## yuanyelss (Feb 9, 2011)

Everytime i shut down and turn the computer on right after, the power button lights up white, then it makes a loud fan noise as if it were going to start up and spin the fan, but instead of slowing down after a few seconds the fan keeps spinning, and it doesn't start up.


----------

